# Add files to a dmg



## appletech85 (Jul 26, 2005)

How can I add files to a dmg that I have.
I want to add some config files to my netboot dmg.


----------



## RacerX (Jul 26, 2005)

If it is a read-only or read-only/compressed dmg, you'll have to convert it to a read-write version... and you may need to increase the size depending on how much you want to add (and how much space is left).

This can all be done in Disk Utility (or Disk Copy if you are using 10.2.8 or earlier).


----------

